# Building Trades vacancies - Perth WHV



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a client who has positions for Trades in Perth, Western Australia. Applicants must arrange their Working Holiday Visa, have their own tools, and are responsible for their travel to and from Australia. Must be English speakers.

Jobs on offer include:

Plasterers $35/hr
Brickies $40/hr
Joiners $30.50 / hr
Fitters $35/hr
Dryliners $35/hr

Please email your CV to [email protected] ASAP


----------

